# Wth is a jacobsen?



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Just bought this today. Cost me 20$. Started right up and drove it onto the truck. Has the deck. No sticker left on the engine. I'm assuming its a 11 hp briggs. Needs a battery but is small and powerful. 

Can anyone help me get more info on this like the year and more about the company. I'm loving this machine more and more.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a tag on the frame just below the lever on the right hand side of the tractor.... should be the serial No. etc. It does look to be a 1977 LT.


----------



## jhgky448 (May 4, 2013)

good buy looks great


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

serial number is 53511678


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

heres a quick video: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PM6Rkdhs9zo[/ame]


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

and it actually doesent need a battery, I threw this one on the charger and it fired right up!
nothing wrong aside from a little leaking fuel


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

THIS should shed a little light on the origin of that little tractor.


----------

